# Happy New Year



## Admin (Dec 30, 2015)

Good morning.

2016 is almost here! What do you have planned for celebrating the entrance to the new year? 

Any New Year photos of your bunnies?

I will probably stay home and watch the ball drop in New York.


----------



## Klelia_Jerry (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy new year from Jerry, Vanillia, her bunnies & me!!! 
That's one of the three baby bunnies. 

View attachment 1451572539063.jpg


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 31, 2015)

Gonna stay home, have some sparkling cider and watch old movies. Going on a "Frosty Balls" ride tomorrow with the H O G chapter.


----------



## Blue eyes (Dec 31, 2015)

To all...


----------

